# 92K, need new injector



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

cz335d said:


> Back in for injector #2. Failed. Replaced. Warranty. SA did not have an explanation why a second failure for #2. Fuel contamination is not at fault. Mileage 52k. this service was performed @ BMW of Ontario. I am concerned about this even though I have an extended Platinum Warranty provided by BMW. Suggest others ask for BMW to provide this if you have the same issue/concern.


Injector #2 did fail 3 times on my 335d. The 3th time, the dealer opened a PUMA case. It was determined this was a software problem, not an injector problem. BMWNA instructed to clear the fault and update the car software to level E89X-12-07-508, no injector change.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7444438&postcount=35


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone with issues run additives before failures? Just thinking running additives group not in the injector issue group. Anyone buying fuel with 5% bio in this injector failure group. 

HS


----------



## DunkinV (Mar 6, 2013)

HoustonScott said:


> Anyone with issues run additives before failures? Just thinking running additives group not in the injector issue group. Anyone buying fuel with 5% bio in this injector failure group.


I had 6 injectors replaced between 57,000 miles and 92,000 miles, and half were repeat failures on the same cylinders. I never ran additives or biodiesel, based on BMW's recommendations. After the first couple injectors were replaced I completely switched my fuel brand and the failures kept coming.

In my case, final BMW PUMA recommendation last November was to replace the DDE. I struggle to understand what could have caused the DDE to fail. From my limited evidence, it seems more like an electronics design or software issue.

I would *love* to know that this is solved, as I'm nearing the end of my 100,000 mile warranty period.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

So one in group with no additives or bio. Bio at 5% is as good additives. There is an extensive study on this issue, wish I knew where I read it. Getting hard to find diesel without 5%, in Houston. 

HS


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

DunkinV said:


> ...
> In my case, final BMW PUMA recommendation last November was to replace the DDE. I struggle to understand what could have caused the DDE to fail. From my limited evidence, it seems more like an electronics design or software issue...


I suspect that the injector driver electronics are part of the DDE board. I can readily imagine that a capacitor, diode or amplifier for the injectors (remember, we're talking several impulses per combustion cycle) failing.


----------



## DunkinV (Mar 6, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> I suspect that the injector driver electronics are part of the DDE board. I can readily imagine that a capacitor, diode or amplifier for the injectors (remember, we're talking several impulses per combustion cycle) failing.


Could be. It would be interesting to understand the board better. Since other posters here are being given software fixes for injector failures, I have assumed that board is based on a processor and the timings are determined via software. If the timings are off, a software fix can make that adjustment.

On the other hand, if the processor is just not fast enough to keep up then the software fix will be unable to handle it and this would be an example of a design issue.

Time will truly tell, but for what it's worth BMW believes my 6 injector failures to be unrelated to fuel.

EDIT: I should re-state that last point for any engineers reading this. Fuel could be _related_; but root cause was something in the DDE.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I do not think the repeated injectors failure on the same cylinder are related to the fuel quality. My second injector failure occured after 10 minutes of driving or about 10 miles away from the dealer, the same day the new injector was installed. As I mentionned previously, for my car, the fix was to load a new software without replacing injector #2.


----------

